# Creek Chubs or Suckers



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey guys, I am looking for a creek where I can consistently catch Creek chubs or suckers 8 inches or larger for musky bait. I have tried several different places, I have set traps and used a Seine net and haven't got anything. I live in Batavia but anywhere in Southwest Ohio is ok. I am willing to trade information on where you can catch skipjack on the Ohio River or I can give you information on a pond where you can catch 3 - 5 inch bluegills for bait. The bluegills in this spot are easy to catch, you can catch 50 of them or more in an hour. Or I'll trade any other information I can help with. Thank you


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Have you tried the LMR around Dayton? There's lotsa places you can go with a small bobber and a waxworm for chubs around here


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

If you're looking for 8" or larger, I'd seek out river chubs instead. Creek chubs that big are old and rare in my experiences!


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I haven't tried around Dayton. Cat Mangler, I'm starting to agree with that. When I was a kid I could catch 8-12 creek chubs all day long on bobber set 2 ft deep with piece ofor nightcrawler......now I can't find em anywhere.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Lots of times if there is an unassuming creek running though a sub division with a culvert there are big creek chubs. Kids do not play in creeks anymore and no one fishes them. I'm telling you there are a 1,000 of these spots in plain sight. I catch big creek chubs every time I find one. Bring a seine net. Easy peasey lemon squeezeey


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Buzzy said:


> Lots of times if there is an unassuming creek running though a sub division with a culvert there are big creek chubs. Kids do not play in creeks anymore and no one fishes them. I'm telling you there are a 1,000 of these spots in plain sight. I catch big creek chubs every time I find one. Bring a seine net. Easy peasey lemon squeezeey


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

lol, I wish I had that luck. I have hit dozens of creeks just like what you're talking about and not one single chub. I've used traps, seine nets, and rod n reel. Not even 1 chub. I'm at a loss.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone out there who can help me? I'd be forever in your debt lol


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Fishyguy said:


> Anyone out there who can help me? I'd be forever in your debt lol


 Pm sent


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Buzzy said:


> Lots of times if there is an unassuming creek running though a sub division with a culvert there are big creek chubs. Kids do not play in creeks anymore


Sadly true


----------



## wormNbobber (Apr 26, 2014)

Fishyguy said:


> Anyone out there who can help me? I'd be forever in your debt lol


yup, tons in creek behind my house.....


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

wormNbobber said:


> yup, tons in creek behind my house.....


Where's that at? Lol


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I drive by the creeks we played in a bit and no kids. Sad. Gonna push my little one to be in them


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't forget, there are those out there that sell bait to Paylakes, and they will keep everything till the resource is gone...


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Don't forget, there are those out there that sell bait to Paylakes, and they will keep everything till the resource is gone...


Not me. I'm strictly looking for a few spots for muskie bait for East Fork and maybe use a few on Ohio River for flatheads. That's usually where I take the boat is the river.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

There are a lot of lurkers to be wary of...


----------

